# [KP] North Korea | road infrastructure



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Frog said:


> for movement of army, in case of capitalist attack from the south!


this is the reason, but the other way around... Movement of army against the South...


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

BTW:

When are the leaders od North Korea going to be tired of "building" the Communisum...?

It would be a lot better for them, and for the public to choose the Chineses or the CE way...


----------



## sturman (Apr 5, 2005)

Some more:





































It seems that it is not allowed to travel around country and even across big cities without special permition. Here you can see a block at one of central Pyongyang avenues: 









Road to border with South Korea. Region around so-called Demilitarized Zone is said to be most militarized area in the world 

In case of invasion that concrete blocks are to be dropped to the road to paralize tank approach:




























All seashore is completely fenced off with barbed wire. Iron curtain in action


----------



## asahi (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Don't know why, but I can't see the pics.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Highways are wide so that in case of war, these can be used as airstrips.


----------



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

sturman said:


> Some more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not only can I not see the pictures but the right click won't work like last time...


----------



## sturman (Apr 5, 2005)

^^ Sorry, the source doesn'n allow hotlinking. So, pics are rehosted.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

sturman said:


> It seems that it is not allowed to travel around country and even across big cities without special permition. Here you can see a block at one of central Pyongyang avenues:


^^Great post! Thank You! I see all of them except the one I quoted...


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Those roads and motorways are so empty... hno:


----------



## unusualfire (May 26, 2004)

Culture shock!!


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Very interesting pics.
Sad to see they spend so much money on this unneeded motorways and highways.
Is the possesion of a car prohibited for 'normal' people or just not affordable?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ People are not allowed to travel outside their city without permission. And cars are not affordable, and there is very few oil available.


----------



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

lpioe said:


> Very interesting pics.
> Sad to see they spend so much money on this unneeded motorways and highways.
> Is the possesion of a car prohibited for 'normal' people or just not affordable?


I thought money didn't exist in a communist society....


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh Chris, I haven't noticed that you are mod  Maybe in Northern Korea is system of internal passports and without them citizens can't move to other province.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

nuevo-chicago said:


> I thought money didn't exist in a communist society....


What do you mean? Of course there's money in communist societies. How do you think people buy things?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

nuevo-chicago said:


> I thought money didn't exist in a communist society....


There is no such thing as communist society. It is/was socialist society. Communism is the perfect form of society,although it will never work,because of human nature.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Don't be such a pessimist.


----------



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

Verso said:


> What do you mean? Of course there's money in communist societies. How do you think people buy things?


I thought that there were no items to be bought and that everything necessary was provided by the government.:bash:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Hah, the North Korean government doesn't provide anything, people starve in North Korea.  But other than that, no, of course there are items to be bought, not as much as in developed countries, of course, and government should only provide you employment and some other things, like medical care etc.


----------



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

So do you believe they have aids in NK?


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

Really sad to see so depressive place, hoping for the best ie that commie freak Kim will drop dead asap


----------



## ea1969 (Oct 6, 2007)

Zanovijetalo said:


> Really sad to see so depressive place, hoping for the best ie that commie freak Kim will drop dead asap


And then his son will come to power, followed by his son and so on. A paranoid mixture of communism with family rule.:nuts:


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Just can't understand why can't there happen someday any revoultion, it seems NK citizens are not even inetersted in changing the political system and power.. :bash: Such a nice country to be honest, has already few really good highways and motorways and everything of it is not being used even a bit!! hno:


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

pijanec said:


> Here you go...


Almost like Prypiat.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

This place have a potential, just right people need to come, also in terms of roads which seem to be acceptable. But dirt tracks dominate outside the cities


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Pay attention to the surface of those "highways"


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Pics from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=793890&highlight=pyongyang


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

These roads are enough wide to handle motorisation growth if ever happen


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn, the country looks so beautiful and idyllic!! A big pity that they are not being used even on the least level.. hno:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

the weired.


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

fantastic photos and fantastic country ...look this interchange... like some other planet. No breath left these wide roads with no traffic


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

I found the way with even ten lanes (50m) connecting Pyongyang with town Nampo in the length of about 35 km.


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

Why need for a flyover? They don't need one. I mean look at how many vehicles passing by. None! Except for the one with trucks in it. I bet that's very rare.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful bridge in the background: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3190/3044643349_8483b05ec0_b.jpg :cheers:


----------



## adgaps (Jan 17, 2009)

currently, they don't need such a road system... look at the pics, almost all show a ghost town-like city... 

they have few vehicles, perhaps because only a few can afford buying.. but they have very wide roads... heck, they even have flyovers! 

but, if time comes that North Korea will have more vehicles plying its roads, their current road networks will be enough to handle the traffic...


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

^ Yep, exactly, if f.i. some sort of revolution will happen there and the country will become democratic, they just won't need to make any serious improvements and build many things new, it all was done long ago! Still, I don't get the point of those who built all such massive road infrastructure all over the country, though with the aim for future!!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

adgaps said:


> but, if time comes that North Korea will have more vehicles plying its roads, their current road networks will be enough to handle the traffic...


I don't think so. I doubt if those flyovers and roads ever get serious maintenance. In the hypothetical case of NK being communism-free in 25 years, I'm afraid all those flyovers need to be torn down and be replaced with new ones.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

But when were those massive wide roads and interchanges with fyovers built? How could they even afford building them?


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

^^ They're showpieces built for propaganda purposes, to project an image of a modern and prosperous country. The regime "affords" such extravagent, no-expense-spared building projects by giving them priority for funding over everything else apart from the armed forces. They are by definition more lavish and expensive than what the country would build according to rational considerations of practical needs and spending priorities.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

As I read numerous reports about North Korea and foreign visitors, it's definitely fake.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

The traffic girls look cute.


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

That MINI guys might've been spies.. :lol: But it seems things improve in North Korea - just look at that traffic flow!


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Triceratops said:


> That MINI guys might've been spies.. :lol: But it seems things improve in North Korea - just look at that traffic flow!


And a red Mini won't give away the spies in a country with few (old, rusty and grey) cars? :lol:


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

It is better to be questioned, if above video was indeed filmed in Pyongyang. Regarding filming style and American guys filming that freely, I doubt that a lot. North Korea is still the most closed country on Earth and construction updates from renewing Ryugyong hotel, which anyone can see and take photo, if he/she visits North Korea, are still sparse as snow in Africa.


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

I think it is fake


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

FM 2258 said:


> The traffic girls look cute.


Look cute??? They ARE cute. :naughty: :colgate:


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

But actually somehow toursits visit NK, and if it is a fake, where else would that be taken, considering the surroundings and that girl  , it really seems to be some secretely filmed short video!


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Read some trip report about tourists in North Korea. There is one in Railways subforum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728480

If you'll follow closely this report (and many others on the internet), there is hardly such thing in North Korea as secret filming. And about above video: there is no problem for taking film anywhere in the world, you just need some additional accessories. And amateurs or half-professionals can even make computer montage of above Mini onto previously taken video by someone else.


----------



## Haljackey (Feb 14, 2008)

This picture reminds me of North Korean highways.










Too bad it's in Canada. (It's actually the busiest highway in NA closed during the Toronto Propane Explosion. I guess 1 car got past the blockade. More pics here.)


----------



## Mektub (Oct 29, 2005)

Pyongyang traffic girl of the month (July 2010)


----------



## AUchamps (Apr 26, 2007)

Mektub said:


> Pyongyang traffic girl of the month (July 2010)


Looks like:


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

Triceratops said:


> But actually somehow toursits visit NK, and if it is a fake, where else would that be taken, considering the surroundings and that girl  , it really seems to be some secretely filmed short video!


One of the comments on the video says "Why do I get the funny feeling those in the mini are﻿ inner party member children?", and that seems to me a more likely explanation that some kind of elaborate fake.


----------



## Haljackey (Feb 14, 2008)

Speaking of traffic girls...

Global Alarm: North Korea Now Has Flying Traffic Girls





Ummmmm................ ok then.


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

keber said:


> As I read numerous reports about North Korea and foreign visitors, it's *definitely* fake.


If you say so...


----------



## Angelos (Dec 20, 2006)

What if you go there with a Supercar ? Will they ever catch you with their old rusty police cars ^^ ? So this is a good challenge for Top Gear!


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ No, they won't catch you with theyr old rusty cars, but I think they have other methods like: catching you at the border when you try to leave the country, block the road with the tanks (don't forget about their military power) etc.

But I don't see how would you be allowed to enter North Koreea with a Supercar. Maybe TopGear will succeed :lol: (hope so)


----------



## Angelos (Dec 20, 2006)

if they send Richard Hammond the dear leader might show some mercy !


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

Angelos said:


> if they send Richard Hammond the dear leader might show some mercy !


Yup, he's short enough that he wouldn't stick out like a sore thumb (or would he? maybe they really are that short!) - Clarkson and Cap'n Slow surely would though since they're taller.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Almost one year without any posts here? We have to revive this thread!

Some pictures from The forbidden railway: Vienna - Pyongyang 윈 - 모스크바 - 두만강 - 평양 blog:

Highway to Hyangsan:

















'






Hyangsan:



















Road to DMZ: 



















A group of South Korean nuns on their visit to Kaesong:










At around 16:15 we were back in Pyongyang – "*rush hour*" on the roads:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> North Korea has 520 kilometers of expressways. The first was the Pyongyang - Wonsan Expressway, and opened in 1978. All expressways have 4 lanes, except for the Pyongyang - Nampho Expressway, which has 10 lanes.


Thank you, the basic information I needed. All needed now is to divide which length is within Pyongyang city limits and which is outside that. I guess that would require paths in Google maps.

This site helps a bit. http://www.vyapaarasia.com/n.korea/roads.asp


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Some not-seen-before photos from north korean motorways








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kernbeisser/2761885497/in/set-72157606724050835/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kernbeisser/3236029168/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kernbeisser/2569181852/in/set-72157606724050835/








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23948302








http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/169/portaalbordendprk.jpg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kernbeisser/1811279138/in/set-72157609662623345/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kernbeisser/3052219690/in/set-72157609662623345/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kernbeisser/3057885049/in/set-72157609662623345/








http://cache.boston.com/universal/site_graphics/blogs/bigpicture/nkorea_09_17/nkorea11.jpg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kernbeisser/2965865013/in/set-72157608289947516/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kernbeisser/2966723288/in/set-72157608289947516/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kernbeisser/4024735791/in/set-72157608289947516/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kernbeisser/4028112902/in/set-72157608289947516/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kernbeisser/2974513592/in/set-72157608289947516/








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13549099


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

It seems that nobody is recording videos of the NK great roads. I should go there one day to get some nice road videos...


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

^^ Some roads look imperialistic to me, for ex that special lane for bycicles at the begining of the vid where accidentally some vintage cars bump in from time to time ...


----------



## Bzyq_74 (Oct 7, 2007)

NR colors of road signs (10:03 and 10:12)


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

NR?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Pyongyang-Wanson FW








flicker photo by Moravius


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

I took out pics of road signs from the video posted by Bogdymol and I'll post them here


bogdymol said:


> It seems that nobody is recording videos of the NK great roads. I should go there one day to get some nice road videos...



















































not part of the video


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Road closed!!!


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Finally I found the expressway plan of DPR Korea


----------



## soldevilla (Jan 7, 2011)

NFZANMIM...awesome report! Thanks!


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

There should be a 'hidden' road network in North-Korea, only to be used by Kim.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

There are rumors of a hidden metro system in pyong yang actually. And Kim Jong-Un can get a private jet so easily why does he need to take the risk of a road trip?


----------



## TheZoolooMaster (Sep 14, 2011)

^^

They don't have enough money for a private jet; his dad spent it all on Very Special Old Port.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

I've read that Kim Jong Il (the father of the current dictator) was afraid of flying and always travelled by train also to China and Russia. The current leader, instead, even studied in Europe with fake documents


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

italystf said:


> The current leader, instead, even studied in Europe with fake documents


Yep, my friend in Ljubljana went to that school at the same time.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Were they friends?  :nuts:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

They weren't in the same class unfortunately. :lol:


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

NFZANMNIM said:


> Road closed!!!


Why do they expose the "enemy" flag there?


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Because the picture and sign behind is from that "enemy" country. 

North Korean signs don't use Latin script.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Coccodrillo said:


> It is if citizens are forbidden to possess them...


Citizens are not forbidden to possess them. There is a car factory in North Korea named Pyonghwa which was made with the south Korean investment and has a maximum capacity of 10000 cars per year. And yellow license plates are for private cars. The problem is though, the incomes are too low and the cars too expensive for the majority 90% of the population.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

italystf said:


> :lol::rofl::lol:


WTF the subtitle? :lol::rofl::hahaha:
And yes this car is made by the factory i mentioned in the post above. (Pyonghwa)
The car itself is called Hwiparam I
and here is its logo


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

italystf said:


> :lol::rofl::lol:


:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

NFZANMNIM said:


> WTF the subtitle? :lol::rofl::hahaha:
> And yes this car is made by the factory i mentioned in the post above. (Pyonghwa)
> The car itself is called Hwiparam I
> and here is its logo


The* Hwiparam III* model doesn't look that bad knowing from where it comes...


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

italystf said:


> :lol::rofl::lol:
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-1LPs4906c">YouTube Link</a>


:rofl:
Does somebody understand Korean so could tell us what they really talk in video?
Geez Fiat Siena  I saw it few times here, mostly with polish plates


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Sunfuns said:


> Let me remind you that high car ownership is a sign of a wealthy society and not the target in itself :cheers:


Not necessarily - take Hong Kong for example.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Pyonghwa's significant increase in sales in North Korea








Factory is to expand to the capacity of 100000 units per year


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Wait, so they sell less than 2000 cars per year?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

keber said:


> Wait, so they sell less than 2000 cars per year?


Until 2011 yes. Don't know about 2012 yet.


----------



## Luki_SL (Apr 11, 2005)

x-type said:


> :rofl:
> Does somebody understand Korean so could tell us what they really talk in video?
> Geez Fiat Siena  I saw it few times here, mostly with polish plates


I don`t understand Korean, but I think they really talk such a things in video  It`s North Korea...


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ Seriously? :hahaha:
I know somethings about government propaganda, and I don't think they are that stupid to have these types of propaganda...


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

A complete map of public transport system in Pyongyang


----------



## RV (Oct 23, 2007)

NFZANMNIM said:


> Pyonghwa's significant increase in sales in North Korea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that gigantic road?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That road can handle 24.000 vehicles per hour, 12 times the amount of cars produced in North Korea per year


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes that road is the famous 10-lane Pyongyang-Nampo Motorway... :nuts:


----------



## D.O.W.N (Nov 28, 2011)

I thought it is a parking lot :lol: :nuts:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

D.O.W.N said:


> I thought it is a parking lot :lol: :nuts:


You can easly use it as a parking lot, and still have plenty of space for traffic. The only problem is: how the hell do you get that many cars there?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

What if it becomes one? what if the number of cars in the North suddenly increase and all the main roads become full with commuters jammed in their cars? (A bored daydreamer's thoughts... :nuts


----------



## wildthing121675 (Jan 15, 2013)

North Korea has always fascinated me... always. I find it fascinating that they ACTUALLY have motorways given the fact that from what I have seen there are not a lot of cars in North Korea. 

Really interesting pics and a really interesting thread.

wildthing


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

A true overhead road sign with a good picture quality








What it says is from left to right:
Wonsan 200 Km - Geumkangsan (Mount Kumgang) 305 Km/Kaesong 160 Km/Sariwon 200 Km - Haeju 360 Km


----------

